
Using Chez Scheme as a Shell - bibyte
https://forum.hunterpraska.com/b/blog/5
======
sevensor
I could see taking this approach if the outer-most pair of parentheses was
implicit. Could be this is how it's already done? I've never tried a Scheme
shell.

~~~
bibyte
A very similar idea is the Wisp[1] mode in Guile.

1\. [https://www.draketo.de/proj/wisp/](https://www.draketo.de/proj/wisp/)

~~~
sevensor
Interesting! I've been using F# lately, which perhaps shows the limits of the
idea. I find myself wishing all of the expressions were parenthesized. Which
surprises me a bit because my day-to-day language is Python and I'm entirely
comfortable with significant whitespace in a procedural context.

